# the bridge



## mrski57 (Dec 17, 2008)

what is going on with Sirius? the bridge sounds over compressed, sounds like sh...!


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

What is the bridge?


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

The Bridge is one of our favorite channels. It's a compilation of music from the 60s and 70s mostly. It is nostalgic for us in that the wife and I were in hr high and high school in those years (so long long ago!).

I haven't listened in a bit. I'll take a listen. It wouldn't surprise me if certain channels became more compressed to frere up bandwidth for new channels.


----------

